# Issue with AudioBro Lass 2.0 ARC



## FrancescoSabatini (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

actually i was working on a new template using instr. banks and Arc:

for each instrument i load a bank containing all the articulation and i set the keyswitch
on channel and port of the relative bank, in few words: 8 instr bank that cover the A,B,C,D,F,G,H keyswitch menu'. Now i've got a problem, keyswitches works just
on the first bank(porta A, ch. 1) on all the other if i try to press as example C#0 to get the tremolo, the instrument stops to play... even if i put it again on legato.

do you have some advice? thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## sluggo (Aug 14, 2013)

Register and post at the audiobro forum. You will be surprised how quickly you will get a response from the developers themselves. 

http://audiobro.com/forums/index.php


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 14, 2013)

check out 2.5! there are some templates in there that may help you out


----------



## FrancescoSabatini (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanx guys!


----------

